# Kann nicht mehr in ISPConfig einloggen



## homer86 (8. Sep. 2011)

Hi,

ich kann mich nicht mehr in ISPConfig einloggen. Gebe ich einen falschen Benutzernamen oder Passwort an, so erscheint eine entsprechende Fehlermeldung, gebe ich aber das richtige ein, so lande ich einfach wieder auf der Login-Seite. Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen und hat eine Idee?

Ich verwende ISPConfig 3 auf openSUSE 11.4. Im error_log tauchen keine Fehler auf.

Grüße


----------



## Till (8. Sep. 2011)

Logge dich mal als root user in phpmyadmin ein, gehe zur ISPConfig Datenbank, selektiere alle Tabellen und wähle alle Datenbanken reparieren aus.


----------



## homer86 (8. Sep. 2011)

Zitat von Till:


> Logge dich mal als root user in phpmyadmin ein, gehe zur ISPConfig Datenbank, selektiere alle Tabellen und wähle alle Datenbanken reparieren aus.


Danke für den Vorschlag, leider bringt dies keine Besserung


----------



## Till (8. Sep. 2011)

Dann versuch mal einen anderen Browser. Ad oder scriptblock Plugins können auch ISPConfig blockieren. Außerdem mach mal bitte alle Brwoserfenseter zu.


----------



## homer86 (8. Sep. 2011)

Leider zeigen alle Browser dasselbe Verhalten. Ich verwende auch keine Scriptbklocker. Auf anderen Servern funktioniert ISPConfig mit demselben Browser.

Nachdem ich das Log-Level von PHP hochgesetzt habe sehe ich im error_log folgende Meldungen:

PHP Notice:  Undefined index: login in /usr/local/ispconfig/interface/lib/classes/plugin.inc.php on line 140

Laut google scheint dies aber nicht schlimm zu sein.


----------



## Till (8. Sep. 2011)

PHP Loglevel hochdrehen bringt da nichts, denn dann erhältst Du nur unrelevante Developer Notices. Wenn ein Fehler vorliegen würde, dann hätte er den PHP Level error und würde angezeigt werden.

Schau mal nach, dass die Festplatte nicht voll ist und dass Du die aktuelle ISPConfig Version 3.0.3.3 verwendest.


----------



## homer86 (8. Sep. 2011)

Es ist die aktuelle Version 3.0.3.3

Auf der Festplatte sind noch 537GB frei, ich hoffe das reicht ISPConfig


----------



## alpha_de (20. Sep. 2011)

Hallo!

Ich habe ein ähnliches Problem.

ISPConfig 3.0.3.3 auf Opensuse 11.4, umgezogen von einem 11.3 Server.

Auf dem 11.3 lief das problemlos, nach dem Umzug bin ich mit einem Browserfenster noch in ISPConfig (die Session expired auch nicht), aber bei allen anderen Logins wird man zurück auf den Login-Screen geworfen.

Allerdings werden fehlerhafte Logins erkannt und als solche gemeldet. 

Die noch vorhandene Session kann auch in ISPConfig arbeiten und Einstellungen ändern. Der Datenbankzugriff auf ISPconfig ist also vorhanden und funktioniert auch.

In den Logs finden sich nur PHP Notices "Undefined index", nachdem Formularfelder nicht bekannt sind. Die gab es aber vorher auch nicht.

Ein Lauf des update.php hat auch keine Lösung gebracht.

Nachtrag: In sys_session wird auch ein Eintrag für den Login abgelegt, aber dennoch geht es nicht weiter zum Admininterface.

Any hints?


----------



## florian030 (21. Sep. 2011)

Hallo,

das Problem (s.o.) lag in der /etc/php5/apache2/php.ini

Dort war session.hash_function auf sha256 gestellt.

Dort Login funktioniert mit 

session.hash_function = 3

jetzt wieder.

Gruß
Florian


----------

